# Using indian prepaid mobile no in AUS



## StalineP

Hi,

I'm moving to Melbourne this July on PR visa.

I'm wondering as how to carry out transactions with my Indian bank accounts while I'm in Australia. The reason being an Indian mobile number(Airtel) registered with banks for secure code generation. 

I checked through the service provider websites and they talk only about international roaming for a certain duration.

Will an Indian pre paid sim card work in AUS just for reveiving SMS? Is there a special recharge to be done to keep the sim avtive?

Please, could any of the senior expats shed some light on this? Your experience/ideas would be of great help for me.

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## kaga

Not sure about Airtel.

International roaming for certain duration is something new. Either they have a contract with Australian mobile companies for roaming or not.

Never used one though.

But still generally incoming SMS's are free of cost when roaming excluding Dubai and few other countries excluding Australia.


----------



## shazz

Have your roaming active and will work


----------



## jasonrebello

I strongly suggest Skype Subscription. You can call Indian mobile and landlines using VOIP. You have 800 minutes talk time for 8.5 AUD.


----------



## JandE

StalineP said:


> Will an Indian pre paid sim card work in AUS just for reveiving SMS? Is there a special recharge to be done to keep the sim avtive?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


Many countries mobiles will allow you to receive sms while overseas, with no charges.

I doubt that Skype would be of any use for your bank to send an sms to. The banks normally require a local number for that.

You do need to ask your carrier.

Two Australian examples of this are:
_Vodafone send texts to your phone overseas without roaming being set up.
Optus say they do not. And you need roaming set up._

Make sure your SIM is not allowed to be deactivated due to expiry dates with no balance. This varies with provider and plan.


----------



## jasonrebello

*SMS with banks*

Hi Jane,

Oh Yes, I did not consider the the SMS aspect of banking!!
For that reason it is best to have a prepaid SIM card (Indian) and make one top up every six months + one outgoing SMS or call every three months (This requirement varies from carrier to carrier)



JandE said:


> Many countries mobiles will allow you to receive sms while overseas, with no charges.
> 
> I doubt that Skype would be of any use for your bank to send an sms to. The banks normally require a local number for that.
> 
> You do need to ask your carrier.
> 
> Two Australian examples of this are:
> _Vodafone send texts to your phone overseas without roaming being set up.
> Optus say they do not. And you need roaming set up._
> 
> Make sure your SIM is not allowed to be deactivated due to expiry dates with no balance. This varies with provider and plan.


----------

